# Strings



## MissStalker (Nov 28, 2013)

When they get frayed, or when they're a few years old because they stretch over time. If you have a recurve, you can compensate for the stretch by adding some twists (measure your brace height & keep it consistent every time you string your bow). If you're shooting a compound, if you measure the axle-to-axle and compare it to factory spec, you can see if your string is stretched.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

:shade:most factory strings are horrible.....BEWARE not all strings are made the same. get a good string maker . shoot the new threads 200 shots then bring the thing back to specks a good quality string wont move after its broke in. on the other hand i have seen strings streach 2 inches,,and keep on twisting . i watched a local shooters peep rotate 2 times around with new threads.. with just 20 shots on it. talk to you local top shooters and see what threads they shoot..and why..


----------

